# Winter fox trapping Question?



## Trapping God (Apr 14, 2009)

I have noticed fox tracks running on the frozen ditches out in the country by my house, I was planning to make a hay set inside one of the spacious culverts where there is no deep snow, and less chance for trap theft. Would this work? Or how would you guys do it?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

That set will work fine. I like to brush my tracks in the snow away from around the set. I do think that snares would be a better option though.


----------



## premoj (Feb 23, 2009)

I would agree with ND trapper. Where I find predator sign at a good location, I simply walk through the middle then turn around and do it again. By doubling back this way. I leave a compacted trail; around 6 to 8 inches lower than the surrounding undisturbed snow. I may purposely walk between two bushes, as this helps to camouflage the trail snares. I most often set 10-inch loop 14 to 15 inches off the ground. If I am targeting fox instead of coyote, I make a smaller loop closer to the ground. Loop size and height should vary to match the targeted animal and also the conditions. The softer the snow, the lower the snare loop because animals sink into snow. However, if a loop is set too close to the ground, it is more likely to capture a rabbit.
(I didn't always live in new york where it is illegal to snare)


----------

